# TIVO & Upgrades



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

I just saw the warnings one of the upgrade sites that said TIVO could block service to models with upgrades until they are returned to their original state. This confuses me because this is a TIVO endorsed site (at least to my understanding it is) and the upgrades are advertised here. So is TIVO against upgrades (it's easy to see why the would be I think)? Is there really a danger they will block my service if I get one, or are the people on that site being paranoid?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Tivo will not "block service" if you upgrade your hard drive.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Think of how many customers TiVo would lose if they tried to enforce something like that. As long as my subscription is active and legit, why would TiVo care if I upgade a 40hr. unit with a 160G HdD as long as I take responsiblity for the upgrade?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It is other hacks that could prevent the software from upgrading, or cause loss of service.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

The warning is on the 9th Tee website (the advertise on the top of the forum pages). I think TIVO could want to discourage it because of course these people are competition for them. This the text:

Also understand that future software upgrades that TiVo sends your TiVo may not run on a modified unit and that TiVo, at anytime, could disable any or all of the additional space that is added to a TiVo. They could also stop sending guide data to a unit, until it is returned to its original condition. Currently, TiVo is playing pretty, but we have no idea what the future brings. Please understand all of this before deciding to upgrade.


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

I have had my 2 boxes in my sig upgraded for over 3 years and as stated above unless your 'hack' is to steal service, hard drive upgrades have never been an issue.

The main issue from TiVo's standpoint is these boxes have unshieled power supplies and unlike a PC that was designed to be opened, if you touch something inside a TiVo you could be hurt severely.


----------

